# Brumation question



## USAguy (24 d ago)

I’m looking at buying a yearling Mexican black king snake that’s in brumation.

Is that a good idea or not? Should I keep it in brumation or take it out? If the latter, how do you take a snake out of brumation?

I have garter snakes but have never brumated them.

Thank you.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally i would insist on the seller bringing it out of brumation and ensure that its feeding and healthy BEFORE buying. Brumation is a simple process, cool and dark for 3 months then over a period of a cou0le of weeks gradually increase the temperature by a couple of degrees a day. Once up to temperature offer a small meal to get the digestive system working again, then back to normal feeding.


----------



## USAguy (24 d ago)

ian14 said:


> Personally i would insist on the seller bringing it out of brumation and ensure that its feeding and healthy BEFORE buying. Brumation is a simple process, cool and dark for 3 months then over a period of a cou0le of weeks gradually increase the temperature by a couple of degrees a day. Once up to temperature offer a small meal to get the digestive system working again, then back to normal feeding.


Thank you! That’s really good advice!


----------

